# Table saw sled?



## clayscustompens

I am having a problem cutting my blanks. Since I am only fourteen I don't have a big shop. I have a ten inch table saw, and have been cutting blanks with that ok, but it just seems like there would be an easier way to make square cuts with it. So, I was wondering if any one has plans or pictures of a crosscutting sled for cutting pen blanks and such.
Thanks any info can help.
Clay


----------



## Lenny

While a sled for your tablesaw is a very good idea (for other reasons) I would like to suggest you consider another option ....
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Finecut-Double-Saw-9-1-2-/H5412
This saw, or one like it, combined with a very simple wooden "miter box" style jig, would allow you to cut your blanks very accurately and with VERY little of the grain match lost to the saw kerf. 
A tablesaw, even with a sled, is going to be a much more dangerous way to cut pen blanks.


----------



## clayscustompens

Thanks Lenny for the info, I have a miter box and haven't even thought about using that.


----------



## Craftdiggity

Clay,

just do a google search for "table saw sleds" or "crosscut sleds."

There are several plans online for free.  They are pretty simple to make.


----------



## jttheclockman

Hello Clay

I clicked on your web site and the thing that strikes me is you make kitchen and bathroom cabinets???  Long step from making pens. Being that and you don't have a sled??? 

Anyway if you google tablesaw sleds you will get a bunch of ideas and things that might interest you in other woodworking projects. Make a sled that can help in those aspects too. Here is a couple examples.

http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/howto_crosscut.htm

http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...working-Tools/crosscuts-with-a-table-saw-sled

There is also a bunch of videos on utube that can help design one for your needs.


Here is a very good thread about some safety things and the older members here would love seeing some of the great names in this thread. Oh where has everyone gone???

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19031&highlight=tablesaw+crosscut+sled


----------



## Lenny

As for making a sled for your tablesaw ... It's mostly a matter of positioning the "runners" so they will slide well in the mitr gauge slots of your saw. I have used hardwood (white oak, etc) but have found plastics to work even better. I used some cut off pieces of Trex decking once and it worked quite well. Fit the runners to the slots first, milling them nice and smooth, sneaking up on the fit till it's just right. WAX helps get things to slide freely. Once they fit place a few pennies under them so they stick up just proud of the table. Then with a little glue on them, set your table (mdf is a good choice) material onto them using the rip fence to help guide it reasonably square. You will later add a front fence and at that time will square it up to the blade. Once the glue on your runners has set up, take it off and flip the whole thing upside down and add some small countersunk screws through the runners and into the sled. Now test the sliding action and sand where neccesary (if it rubs anywhere you will see black marks on the runners) till it slides smoothly. Now your ready to add the front and back fence. Screw up through into the back piece avoiding the saw blade area. Both the back and front should be at least an inch taller than the saw will cut. On the front fence, use just a couple screws till you get it fine tuned for 90 degrees to the blade. Test Cuts with a wide piece till it's right!  VERY IMPORTANT ... Add a block to the front of the fence to act as a guard where the blade will cut through. Here is one I made (which was really overkill even for handling plywood) .. http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/Misc03#5523281587463638450
http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/Misc03#5523281821825370098

Hope that helps you come up with something. PM me if I can help.


----------



## jttheclockman

The one huge thing to remember is you are working with small pieces of wood and they will kick back on you so please use hold down clamps on both sides of the wood and keep the hands away from the blade. You have alot of pens in your future.


----------



## clayscustompens

jttheclockman said:


> Hello Clay
> 
> I clicked on your web site and the thing that strikes me is you make kitchen and bathroom cabinets???  Long step from making pens. Being that and you don't have a sled???
> 
> Anyway if you google tablesaw sleds you will get a bunch of ideas and things that might interest you in other woodworking projects. Make a sled that can help in those aspects too. Here is a couple examples.
> 
> http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/howto_crosscut.htm
> 
> http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...working-Tools/crosscuts-with-a-table-saw-sled
> 
> There is also a bunch of videos on utube that can help design one for your needs.
> 
> 
> Here is a very good thread about some safety things and the older members here would love seeing some of the great names in this thread. Oh where has everyone gone???
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19031&highlight=tablesaw+crosscut+sled




Most of my crosscuts for shelves,cabinets I use a radial arm saw, but it is older and there is no blade guard on it so I don't even try to cut pen blanks with them.


----------



## Lenny

jttheclockman said:


> The one huge thing to remember is you are working with small pieces of wood and they will kick back on you so please use hold down clamps on both sides of the wood and keep the hands away from the blade. You have alot of pens in your future.


 
I agree completely! 
I urge you to give the Japanese saw a try. I think too often we, as woodworkers, forget that sometimes the simplest way is with hand tools! 

I have cut all kinds of materials from hard burls to Acrylics to PR, with mine and it will cost no more than a good bandsaw blade would when I go to replace the blade.


----------



## rherrell

Here's one I designed. You can set it up to do just about anything.












I've made SEVERAL more jigs since these pictures were taken. The design is such that it's almost limitless in what you can do.:wink:


----------



## randyrls

clayscustompens said:


> So, I was wondering if any one has plans or pictures of a crosscutting sled for cutting pen blanks and such.
> Thanks any info can help.
> Clay



Clay;  I have one that I made.

http://www.coleman-family.org/gallery2/v/Pen_photos/Table-Saw_Sled/

I like the look of Ricks too!

And Lenny's sled is HUGE!


----------



## witz1976

Rick that is a great sled!


----------



## Mike5753

If there is a Harbor Freight near you http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&q=Finecut+Double+Saw+


ike


----------



## MAB11

Just an FYI, that T-track is a lot cheaper at McMaster Carr than from Rockler...


----------



## MAB11

rherrell said:


> Here's one I designed. You can set it up to do just about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made SEVERAL more jigs since these pictures were taken. The design is such that it's almost limitless in what you can do.:wink:


 

These t-tracks are alot cheaper at McMaster Carr than Rockler.


----------



## LarryDNJR

rherrell said:


> Here's one I designed. You can set it up to do just about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made SEVERAL more jigs since these pictures were taken. The design is such that it's almost limitless in what you can do.:wink:





ummm... *drool*

I want one of those.


----------



## snyiper

Now that is a sweet sled! Great job mind if I copy your design?


----------



## gr8danish

Rick, how much would you charge me for one of those killer sleds?


----------



## ctubbs

Now that is one beautiful sled.  Why don't you submit it and a wright up on construction to some of the wood working mags?


----------



## rherrell

gr8danish said:


> Rick, how much would you charge me for one of those killer sleds?


 

I've been asked by several people and the problem is that not all table saws are the same. In order for ANY sled to work PROPERLY the runners on the bottom have to be an EXACT fit. That's impossible for me to do without having the saw to work from. If I make it and leave the runners off then I can't cut the kerf and square up the T-track.  

PLEASE feel free to copy it, it's really not that hard to make.:biggrin::wink:


----------



## kludge77

clayscustompens said:


> I am having a problem cutting my blanks. Since I am only fourteen I don't have a big shop. I have a ten inch table saw, and have been cutting blanks with that ok, but it just seems like there would be an easier way to make square cuts with it. So, I was wondering if any one has plans or pictures of a crosscutting sled for cutting pen blanks and such.
> Thanks any info can help.
> Clay




I've seen loads of really sweet sleds but since you asked for a simple square cutting sled, here's mine.




just 2 pieces of plywood on two runners. For others looking for a no frill blank sled.


----------



## Lenny

kludge77 said:


> clayscustompens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a problem cutting my blanks. Since I am only fourteen I don't have a big shop. I have a ten inch table saw, and have been cutting blanks with that ok, but it just seems like there would be an easier way to make square cuts with it. So, I was wondering if any one has plans or pictures of a crosscutting sled for cutting pen blanks and such.
> Thanks any info can help.
> Clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen loads of really sweet sleds but since you asked for a simple square cutting sled, here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 2 pieces of plywood on two runners. For others looking for a no frill blank sled.
Click to expand...

 
Very similar to what I use on my bandsaw. Simply, no frills, but does the job effectively!


----------



## DBMyers

Here is a sled that I put together for blank ripping and cutting.


----------



## sah6139

I built this jig sometime back check the old post
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3039


----------

